# The most laughable greatest guitar player list of all time



## HeavyRiffin (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow: The Six-String Titans of the Twenty First Century: Best Modern Guitarists List - ARTISTdirect News


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 10, 2012)

Asking alexandria on a best players list? pathetic.

where are the likes of John Petrucci? Dream Theater released an amazing album this year.


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2012)

Most laughable, really?
A good majority of that list has some very talented guitarists that have done some pretty damn creative things over the years.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 10, 2012)

Harry said:


> Most laughable, really?
> A good majority of that list has some very talented guitarists that have done some pretty damn creative things over the years.


yes DJ Ashba....is...awesome.......


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha, I saw this earlier and had to read it twice to convince myself they were being serious. I actually dig quite a few of the players/bands on the list but they're far from the best modern guitarists. And what the fuck is with the guitarists from the Axl Rose band being on this list, that is just pathetic.

I feel like they threw in Adam Jones at the end to make the list look credible.


----------



## Espaul (Jan 10, 2012)

Why isn't Fred Durst on the list?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bad list is bad.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2012)

How is korn even there? The last album was terrible and an obvious attempt to try and stay relevant


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been watching to much T&E lately


shameful list is shameful


----------



## Riggy (Jan 10, 2012)

> James Hetfield and Kirk Hammett, Metallica



Loled hard.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm still having trouble taking this seriously, it seems like such a random selection. Anyone else notice how all the descriptions are hilarious?
I mean:


> Slipknot are one of the most inventive metal bands ever. Specifically, they have redefined the role of percussion in heavy music, with a cavalcade of drummers and percussionists on stage.


----------



## Riggy (Jan 10, 2012)

It screams of being a list that has been written by someone who is aware that a guitar exists, but has never actually played one/knows anything about them.

Kind of like kids who swear Cobain was the best guitarist evarrr.

At least Bumblefoot got a mention.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 11, 2012)

Five Finger Death Punch?!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like a 12 year old who was just getting into hard rock made that list. Completely unaware that there are good guitar players in other bands that aren't on the radio.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 11, 2012)

I laughed so fucking hard when I saw this LOL. Some of those bands aren't even metal right now "cough" 










Metallica


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 11, 2012)

> That said, their riffs and guitar licks perfectly compliment and lead the vitriolic parade.


Haha! 'Compliment'! 

What a bullshit list.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 11, 2012)

James Schaffer deserves to be on there, definitely. Without him, this forum might not exist?

Mick Thompson and Jim Root are awesome players. Slash is actually pretty good, as is Mark Tremonti and Dave Navarro.

Willie Adler and Mark Morton are ridiculous players for sheer speed and tightness.

Bit of a Kerrang! list, but there are certainly awesome players on there. Who cares anyway? These kinds of Lists will always be perspective-based. Whoever made the list clearly isn't an advanced guitarist aware of (or just neglecting for the sake of the audience) the plethora of ridiculous guitarists around today. 

Bear in mind, we are people in the know.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 11, 2012)

few good ones on there, definitely lacking some obvious choices


----------



## Edika (Jan 11, 2012)

This reminded me the lists that each (insert your metal, rock, indie magazine) magazine makes at the end of the year based on popular bands played on the radio. Or when you see a guitar magazine trying to boost it's sales. I am sure most of these guitarists are better than what they contribute in the bands they play but we never get to hear it.


----------



## HeavyRiffin (Jan 11, 2012)

Serious or not it was a good laugh! Granted the guy from Tool can play, so can Hetfield and Tremonti. I know the guys from asking Alexandria because the bassists parents live next to me, he's originally a guitarist and definitely has better chops than the two guitarists in the band.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 11, 2012)

Most of those names mean nothing to me, but I laughed at Slash.


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2012)

The list isn't that bad, but some of them did make me raise an eyebrow. Like Jack White, Billy Corgan and Dave Navarro.


----------



## jam3v (Jan 11, 2012)

This seems like a "favorite guitarist list for people who aren't guitarists," and I don't really see anything wrong with it.

It's not to my particular tastes, but there's no denying the relevancy and success (to pop music) of the bands on there.


----------



## Joelan (Jan 11, 2012)

This is the last thing wrong with that list, but the article is called Six-String Titans and Munky is right there


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 11, 2012)

A7X rock opera? 

The guys from five finger while not the most original guys out really are some tight players, but nothing to really gawk at.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 11, 2012)

Joelan said:


> This is the last thing wrong with that list, but the article is called Six-String Titans and Munky is right there



I think the guy included Munky because of his 6-string work on Fear And The Nervous System. But yeah I just


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 11, 2012)

Riggy said:


> Loled hard.



Hetfield, yes. The man is a genius riff writer and one of the tightest rhythm players in metal IMO.
Hammett, no. Dude has played the same three licks in every solo since 1986.

The A7X guys don't deserve to be on there either IMO - Gates is sloppy, Vengeance's parts are unbelievably boring. 
And what the fuck are Asking Alexandria doing on there?

Agreed with Mark Tremonti, the LOG guys and Jack White though.

But seriously, no John Petrucci?


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2012)

Synester Gates and Zachy Vengeance! <3 <3 <3


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 11, 2012)

how the f**k can a riff be 'dystopian'?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeez, no love for Bumblefoot here? He was the only person on the list I actually would have approved of (though definitely not for his work with GnR).

Otherwise agreed - godawful list is godawful.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 11, 2012)

The one I laughed at most is Mike Mushok. It's not like he's a bad player and he certainly makes better use of melody than nearly every nu-metal guitarist out there, but a "six string titan of the 21st century?" Hardly.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 11, 2012)

It's clear to me that this is equivalent to this forum making a Top Greatest Brazilian Jazz Singers of the 21st Century List. 

::Googles currently relevant Brazilian artists and lists them randomly::


----------



## NovaReaper (Jan 11, 2012)

holy fuckin lol


----------



## kamello (Jan 11, 2012)

3 simple words: Protest the Hero, I mean, they have some Mainstream sucess, and are tights as an Screamo-Kid Jeans

same goes for Mr. Petrucci and Abasi..


but well, who cares? sometimes I think the only people who read this kind of list are just guitarrists who would never agree 





BucketheadRules said:


> The A7X guys don't deserve to be on there either IMO - Gates is sloppy, Vengeance's parts are unbelievably boring.
> And what the fuck are Asking Alexandria doing on there?
> 
> 
> But seriously, no John Petrucci?




seriously? I knew that Gates was pretty sloppy back then (I always laugh at his Sweeping tips  ) , but I read somewhere that his playing has been really improving, .....and I think they are really fun to play IMO, just a few drop-tuned chords, some melodic line here and there and bang!, you just learnt a 4 minute song in 10 minutes


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 11, 2012)

I would of listed cannibal corpse btw, most popular death metal band and are much more respected than the pop/screamo band/s on that list.

All these lists are always the same, I might be crazy but I think its like they are "upping" the success of the most famous modern bands to make more money! I'm surprised that bring me the horizon wasn't on there, over where I live its basically the most popular band out there and is loved by the kids.

At least they didn't list jimi hendrix as the best guitarist like every one else.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Jan 11, 2012)

Should have read "List of Bands That Avertised the Most On Our Website"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 11, 2012)

kamello said:


> seriously? I knew that Gates was pretty sloppy back then (I always laugh at his Sweeping tips  ) , but I read somewhere that his playing has been really improving, .....and I think they are really fun to play IMO, just a few drop-tuned chords, some melodic line here and there and bang!, you just learnt a 4 minute song in 10 minutes



Oh right, I don't really pay much attention to them any more, I just remember he used to be mega sloppy. 

Some of his solos are pretty hard, granted. He wouldn't have been my first choice to go on a list like that though.


----------



## -42- (Jan 11, 2012)

Look at the world full of fucks I do not give.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 11, 2012)

They forgot someone...


----------



## Zelos45 (Jan 11, 2012)

I LOLed. Avenged Sevenfold, Asking Alexandria, Jack White, Kirk Hammet, Slash... Wow. Absolute shit IMO. Props for putting Adam Jones from Tool and a couple others on the list but for the most part these are all either overrated guitarists that are bad or just decent guitarists. Pretty bad list tbh.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason Richardson.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 11, 2012)

This list is proof of how people that do not play instruments perceive music. It's just total asshattedness.


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 18, 2012)

ahumbleguitarist said:


> I'm still having trouble taking this seriously, it seems like such a random selection. Anyone else notice how all the descriptions are hilarious?
> I mean:


[/QUOTE=]Slipknot are one of the most inventive metal bands ever. Specifically, they have redefined the role of percussion in heavy music, with a cavalcade of drummers and percussionists on stage.[/QUOTE]

Say what you want, but Slipknot have played such a MASSIVE part in current heavy music. I doubt most players would say they haven't EVER liked Slipknot. And actually, Mick Thompson is a pretty tight fucking player, or tighter than Jim at least from what I've seen. Him nor Jim Root are good lead players at all, but their songs are surprisingly technical, and they appear to hold their own with it. Have you tried learning half the riffs off All Hope Is Gone? Shit is seriously tight.

Saying that, Jason Hook and Zoltan Bathory are pretty damn tight players too, despite 5FDP being the conservative white trash failure of a band that it is. In fact, there are a good number of exceptional players here too. Mark Tremonti is pretty impressive, and never fails to bring an AMAZING hook to a song, and the guys from LoG fucking bring it. Sure, this article was definitely not written by people who have a clear grasp on making, playing or writing music, but give the artists some fucking credit.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 18, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Him nor Jim Root are good lead players at all, but their songs are surprisingly technical, and they appear to hold their own with it. Have you tried learning half the riffs off All Hope Is Gone? Shit is seriously tight.



To add some clarity, only the two newer albums. The riffs on the first two albums are easier than Smoke on the water. Doesn't mean that they doesn't kick ass though.


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 18, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> To add some clarity, only the two newer albums. The riffs on the first two albums are easier than Smoke on the water. Doesn't mean that they doesn't kick ass though.



Actually I thought that some of the riffs on IOWA were pretty nuts too. I mean the heretic anthem is quite tight. The older material was better music than more recent albums, just not as techy. But are you really going to listen to a band like Slipknot for the technical aspects? Some people just wanna enjoy it, mosh, whatever. But each to his own right?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 18, 2012)

Espaul said:


> Why isn't Fred Durst on the list?



Hahahaha. I totally forgot he ever played guitar. I think that video may have inspired all those "[band] shreds" videos, it certainly sounds similar.



Honestly that list looked like a troll attempt to me. So many of those guys are blatantly bad by any standards, and then it just throws in a couple guys like Hetfield/Hammett that make it just believable enough that you can't be sure if it's not a real list.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 18, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Actually I thought that some of the riffs on IOWA were pretty nuts too. I mean the heretic anthem is quite tight. The older material was better music than more recent albums, just not as techy. But are you really going to listen to a band like Slipknot for the technical aspects? Some people just wanna enjoy it, mosh, whatever. But each to his own right?



Yeah, Iowa and the S/T are most definitely not smoke on the water material. If you actually try and learn that junk it's certainly more difficult than any of their contemporaries just from a picking speed perspective.  Iowa especially. It's obviously not Neuraxis or whatever but I will freely admit to not having the picking speed/endurance for some of those songs. It's quite a bit more difficult for me to pull off than stuff by a lot of bands that are generally considered way more technical like say, Opeth.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 18, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> But are you really going to listen to a band like Slipknot for the technical aspects? Some people just wanna enjoy it, mosh, whatever. But each to his own right?



Not at all. I also prefer the older stuff. Not just for the fact that it is less technical but it just has way more energy and power.



wankerness said:


> Yeah, Iowa and the S/T are most definitely not smoke on the water material. If you actually try and learn that junk it's certainly more difficult than any of their contemporaries just from a picking speed perspective.  Iowa especially. It's obviously not Neuraxis or whatever but I will freely admit to not having the picking speed/endurance for some of those songs. It's quite a bit more difficult for me to pull off than stuff by a lot of bands that are generally considered way more technical like say, Opeth.



Yeah, that was a bit exaggerated but the riffs are a bit "binary" so your fret-hand doesn't have much to do but you really need a good picking hand for some of the songs.


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 18, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Not at all. I also prefer the older stuff. Not just for the fact that it is less technical but it just has way more energy and power.


 No, I hear you man, I read your post :3 it was more of just a general point.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 19, 2012)

rusty cooley posted one list he found with skrilix as one of the best guitarists of all time. u wot m8


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 19, 2012)

I came here expecting Guitar World's shitty lists.

Where is Skrillex?


----------



## oompa (Oct 19, 2012)

Well this was a pathetic list 

While Adam Jones is swag, it is one thing to play a brilliant song and another to be a grand master at your instrument - Tools stuff is in the difficulty bracket of old Iron Maiden classics and is delivered at about equal level to my ears, which is great but far from world class.

The kicker though is how he teaches that the "the riffs barely ever repeat"  While Tool is of the best bands I have heard in my life, ffs the riffs barely repeat? most of their songs are -built- on everything repeating to the point of creating a trance-like vibe.

Bumblefoot and Navarro aren't the worst I've heard but to be frank, if you have any idea who guitarists like Tosin, Guthrie, Jarzombek, etc (you know the names) are, you have to smirk when you read this list. This has to be a troll.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 19, 2012)

oompa said:


> Bumblefoot and Navarro aren't the worst I've heard but to be frank, if you have any idea who guitarists like Tosin, Guthrie, Jarzombek, etc (you know the names) are, you have to smirk when you read this list. This has to be a troll.


 
To be honest from a technical and theoretical point of view Bumblefoot is on par with Guthrie, he may not play things that are as straight forward and melodic in the conventional sense but he is monstrous and probably one of the greatest and most unique guitar players alive right now. His solo albums are jaw droppingly good and his feel is so unconventional and simultaneously soulful it's actually just silly, also the things he does on fretless are just  He truly utilises it to it's potential. On top of all of this he has a great voice, a brilliantly witty sense of lyricism and a brilliant personality  

Everything above I mean in reference to his own solo material though, which is astounding, when he's in GnR he's just a gun for hire.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats on finding a website with a worse layout than Rondo lol.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 19, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Hammett, no. Dude has played the same three licks in every solo since 1991.



Fixed for the sake of being thorough. Hammett reached his peak by taking lessons off Satch and recorded some of his best solos in Justice. 

Example:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Fixed for the sake of being thorough. Hammett reached his peak by taking lessons off Satch and recorded some of his best solos in Justice.



This. Hammett's solos for AJFA were pretty damn awesome, and QUIIICKLY took a downward spiral afterwards.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This. Hammett's solos for AJFA were pretty damn awesome, and QUIIICKLY took a downward spiral afterwards.



I wouldn't say quickly either. The Struggle Within is also one high point post Justice. Also extremely underrated IMO.

Roam is also decent.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 19, 2012)

I get it to an extent, but I really get tired of seeing Slash's name get brought up. He was part of a good band, that doesn't make him the G.O.A.T...


----------



## fps (Oct 19, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> To add some clarity, only the two newer albums. The riffs on the first two albums are easier than Smoke on the water. Doesn't mean that they doesn't kick ass though.



Funny thing is, the first two albums (and more specifically the first one) are the best albums. Metal, huh? What you gonna do?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 19, 2012)

oompa said:


> While Adam Jones is swag, it is one thing to play a brilliant song and another to be a grand master at your instrument - Tools stuff is in the difficulty bracket of old Iron Maiden classics and is delivered at about equal level to my ears, which is great but far from world class.
> 
> The kicker though is how he teaches that the "the riffs barely ever repeat"  While Tool is of the best bands I have heard in my life, ffs the riffs barely repeat? most of their songs are -built- on everything repeating to the point of creating a trance-like vibe.



Yeah pretty much. I think actually old Iron Maiden stuff is more difficult than almost everything in the Tool catalog. A lot of tool stuff just falls into the category of drop d powerchord sludge. Some of it is really fun to play though (ex, Vicarious).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 19, 2012)

Harry said:


> Most laughable, really?
> A good majority of that list has some very talented guitarists that have done some pretty damn creative things over the years.



yeah, i've seen much much worse. not too shabby


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 19, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Struggle Within is also one high point post Justice. Also extremely underrated IMO.
> 
> Roam is also decent.



Totally agree on strugglle within, killer solo - I also dig Of Wolf and Man, some killer unique licks in there. Also, how about Bleeding Me? another good solo IMO


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 19, 2012)

fps said:


> Funny thing is, the first two albums (and more specifically the first one) are the best albums. Metal, huh? What you gonna do?



Wait, was that supposed to be some nu-metal pun that I totally missed?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't take an article serious if it has incorrect grammar.



> Slipknot are one of the most inventive metal bands ever.





> Slipknot are one





> are



Are you kidding me? A band is a singular object, stupid writer :|


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 19, 2012)

Eww....

Ron Thal is pretty cool though, and I kinda find myself respecting Slash more and more (it's easyto think he's overrated)


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 21, 2012)

Slash is good but he's drastically overrated by non-guitarists


----------



## flint757 (Oct 21, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Yeah pretty much. I think actually old Iron Maiden stuff is more difficult than almost everything in the Tool catalog. A lot of tool stuff just falls into the category of drop d powerchord sludge. Some of it is really fun to play though (ex, Vicarious).



While I agree, their timing makes it difficult for me to learn an entire song without fucking it up. That being said the real talent of that band is the other 3 members (not to say Adam isn't talented they are just more so).

This would have been a better list of great musicians (not greatest either) over guitarists as they all write great songs, but aren't necessarily the end all to be all of guitarists. Although there would still be some notable exclusions like 5FDP and Korn. Yuck.


----------



## Nile (Oct 21, 2012)

3 pages and no one has said anything about Jeff Loomis? 

Shit I think the Nile guys should go up in a list too, they have a stupid amount of endurance and are good at writing some awesome riffs.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

Nile said:


> 3 pages and no one has said anything about Jeff Loomis?
> 
> Shit I think the Nile guys should go up in a list too, they have a stupid amount of endurance and are good at writing some awesome riffs.



What kind of thread do you think this is?!

RE: Billy Corgan, I've heard he's an incredible guitarist and more than capable of shredding like a maniac, and I wouldn't doubt it. It certainly isn't very evident in much of the Pumpkins' material though. Speaking of which, I was one of those idiots who bought EVERYTHING they released.  I think I have every single and ep that they put out up through Machina I, even the terrible remixes of "The End is the Beginning is the End."  Only Devin Townsend rivals him for putting out way more material than he probably should!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 21, 2012)

wankerness said:


> What kind of thread do you think this is?!
> 
> RE: Billy Corgan, I've heard he's an incredible guitarist and more than capable of shredding like a maniac, and I wouldn't doubt it. It certainly isn't very evident in much of the Pumpkins' material though. Speaking of which, I was one of those idiots who bought EVERYTHING they released.  I think I have every single and ep that they put out up through Machina I, even the terrible remixes of "The End is the Beginning is the End."  Only Devin Townsend rivals him for putting out way more material than he probably should!



I am very sure Brad Delson from LP can outshred Michael Angelo Batio.


Please...just because we've heard some rumors about some famous guitarists it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I am very sure Brad Delson from LP can outshred Michael Angelo Batio.



Dood, Brad can shred better than Yngwie! 

Linkin Park - Faint 2008 (New Extended Outro w/ Brad&#39;s Solo) - YouTube

....Or not.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I am very sure Brad Delson from LP can outshred Michael Angelo Batio.
> 
> 
> Please...just because we've heard some rumors about some famous guitarists it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 21, 2012)

wankerness said:


>




That solo is proof enough that the guy is a bad guitarist. I even enjoyed Brad Delson's solo more than Billy's. Great songwriter, terrible lead player.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought Corgan's solo in Tarantula sounded pretty cool, to be honest.

But there, yeah, he sounded like a teenager trying to be a show-offy shredder... When he probably was at the time.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> That solo is proof enough that the guy is a bad guitarist. I even enjoyed Brad Delson's solo more than Billy's. Great songwriter, terrible lead player.



that video isn't proof of jack shit. It's an overindulged wank solo that has no bearing on how good of a guitar player he is, especially given his track record.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 21, 2012)

drmosh said:


> that video isn't proof of jack shit. It's an overindulged wank solo that has no bearing on how good of a guitar player he is, especially given his track record.



Dude, I have seen videos of the young John Petrucci, but also Steve Vai and Satriani wanking. They sounded much better. Their technique was also more polished and their playing was more imaginative. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> That solo is proof enough that the guy is a bad guitarist. I even enjoyed Brad Delson's solo more than Billy's. Great songwriter, terrible lead player.



I didn't say it was good, I was responding to your previous post, which was like "just because 'you heard it' doesn't mean he ever played really fast." I see that now you have changed that to "just because he played really fast doesn't mean he was good at it!" It sounds like he worshipped at the altar of 80s metal, and yeah that solo is just some dumb teenage kid showing off, it sure doesn't sound good, it's just very different from anything he ever did in his well-known stuff.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dood, Brad can shred better than Yngwie!
> 
> Linkin Park - Faint 2008 (New Extended Outro w/ Brad's Solo) - YouTube
> 
> ....Or not.



Wow. Is that really them!? That's just flat-out embarassing.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Wow. Is that really them!? That's just flat-out embarassing.



Wow is right. That's like one step above that fred durst guitar solo. Maybe worse cause this guy's actually a guitar player.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 21, 2012)

Brad Shredlson.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't stop listening to that Linkin Park solo. It sounds like he broke a string with that last bend.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 21, 2012)

Anthony said:


> All your posts make me cringe.



Admitedly, that statement was silly. I will give you that.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 21, 2012)

FWIW as for Corgan while his solos aren't obnoxiously fast and out there, they aren't simplistic and basic (generic?) either. His solo on zero still impresses me to this day for its creative aspect alone. He is good at doing what Morello does, turning just noise into something enjoyable when logically it should be annoying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2012)

While Brad Delson just sucks as solos.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While Brad Delson just sucks as solos.


 
Funny how Brad was a guy that was going around saying how much he hated guitar solos back at the turn of the century. 

At least most of his Nu Metal peers like Wes Borland, Mike Mushok and Dan Donegan showed that they can actually play their instruments.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2012)

WHACHA TALKING ABOUT. MUSHOK CAN'T LAY A FINGER ON BRAD... YOU TAKE THAT BACK.



...Nevermind.

And yeah, even though Disturbed gets a bit of hate, Donnegan is really talented.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> A7X rock opera?
> 
> The guys from five finger while not the most original guys out really are some tight players, but nothing to really gawk at.



There's an inner conflict within me with regard to Avenged Sevenfold. Their music is actually quite original, the guitar playing is good and the songs are catchy. My petty complaint is the way they present themselves. I know it was all the rage in 2005 to look like that but god damn it...at least they've laid off that shit a little bit lately. The NUMBER ONE thing that I dislike them is actually about their fanbase: they have heard Synyster Gates, Slash and Kurt Cobain's guitar playing and think "well, Synyster is the best of the three, therefore he's the best ever."

Fucking rageboner.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love Tool.

But 10,000 days was a giant filler. The majority of that record was filler and like 4 out of 10 of the songs on that album are worth it. 



> The polyrhythmic metallic majesty of Tool's most recent outing, 10,000 Days



Bitch please, I think your trying to talk about Meshuggah. Atleast there solo's are really interesting and riffs don't get old. There not as proggy as tool, but I see them more as a band with top class guitarists than Tool.



> You've heard of a "rock opera"? Well, over the years, A7X have evolved into somewhat of a glorious heavy metal opera



LOL I'll just leave this here





> Ben Bruce and Cameron Liddell, Asking Alexandria &#8212; Reckless & Relentless
> 
> Our buddies Ben and Cameron pulverize, then add soaring riffs for their choruses, rinse and repeat. It's a cycle at works quite nicely.



Dafuq 


Everyone else are just abhorrently overrated guitarists and/or extremely irrelevent.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 22, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Everyone else are just abhorrently overrated guitarists and/or extremely irrelevent.


 
Yet again Bumblefoot  Neither overrated nor irrelevant - Just awesome


----------



## drmosh (Oct 22, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Dude, I have seen videos of the young John Petrucci, but also Steve Vai and Satriani wanking. They sounded much better. Their technique was also more polished and their playing was more imaginative. Do you know what I mean?



Still doesn't mean Corgan is "shit", it means the others are better at wanky stuff.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 22, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Wow is right. That's like one step above that fred durst guitar solo. Maybe worse cause this guy's actually a guitar player.



Well, for what it's worth guitar solos are stupid, unnecessary and played out like 99% of the time anyways.. If he can riff decent enough then that's fine in my book. Just don't play solos then..


----------



## HeavyD (May 22, 2015)

I know this is an old thread and I do feel dirty reviving it but I noticed something to do with Brad Delson that I thought it ought to be addressed.

If you listen closely to the palm mutes during the intro of this song, you can hear some terrible technique and it's even the same brief section of palm muting looped throughout the entire song. You would think with what sticklers Linkin Park are for production and that it was tracked to ProTools that they would get a cleaner take. Maybe no-one noticed in the final mix but in this instrumental it's really obvious.


----------



## JohnIce (May 22, 2015)

HeavyD said:


> I know this is an old thread and I do feel dirty reviving it but I noticed something to do with Brad Delson that I thought it ought to be addressed.
> 
> If you listen closely to the palm mutes during the intro of this song, you can hear some terrible technique and it's even the same brief section of palm muting looped throughout the entire song. You would think with what sticklers Linkin Park are for production and that it was tracked to ProTools that they would get a cleaner take. Maybe no-one noticed in the final mix but in this instrumental it's really obvious.




Haha you revived a thread from 2012 just to point out that a record from 2000 has some non-djent-tight palm mutes played by a young Bred Delson, and literally 15 years later use that as an argument that he has "terrible technique"?

Wow. Also, I think it sounds good.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 22, 2015)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How is korn even there? The last album was terrible and an obvious attempt to try and stay relevant



If the list was "Influential" they'd have to be up there, mainly for popularizing 7 strings and super low tunings in rock music.

But alas, that's not what this list is, so yeah, WTF.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2015)

I'm pretty damn laughable... 

Every time I tell someone I play guitar and they're like, "Oh really? Play something!"

I think, "......."

I fail.

EDIT: Really? You can say "$hit" on TV now... It's censored on the internet of all places? I r sadface.


----------



## HeavyD (May 22, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> Haha you revived a thread from 2012 just to point out that a record from 2000 has some non-djent-tight palm mutes played by a young Bred Delson, and literally 15 years later use that as an argument that he has "terrible technique"?
> 
> Wow. Also, I think it sounds good.


Don't get me wrong. I wasn't saying he 'has' terrible technique in general. Just that part in particular. I think it's a bit of an odd choice for a band like that. You would think they would get a cleaner take, (I doubt studio time factors into it because it's literally less than two seconds worth). I'm not someone who just finds reasons to rag on people so I apologize if it came across that way. I am of the opinion that an open mind beats a fast hand.

Admittedly with the vocals you can't really tell but Papercut from the same album has much cleaner sounding palm mutes so that should go further in explaining my surprise.


----------



## JohnIce (May 22, 2015)

HeavyD said:


> Don't get me wrong. I wasn't saying he 'has' terrible technique in general. Just that part in particular. I think it's a bit of an odd choice for a band like that. You would think they would get a cleaner take, (I doubt studio time factors into it because it's literally less than two seconds worth). I'm not someone who just finds reasons to rag on people so I apologize if it came across that way. I am of the opinion that an open mind beats a fast hand.
> 
> Admittedly with the vocals you can't really tell but Papercut from the same album has much cleaner sounding palm mutes so that should go further in explaining my surprise.



Well Linkin Park, along with most of the nu-metal bands, didn't usually go for the clean Petrucci-style playing. That's just _one_ way to play guitar. The loose feel of the "rock" instruments contrasting the gridded hip hop elements etc. is a big part of that whole era's sound in my opinion. Coming off the shoulders of Grunge and Korn and Deftones, no-one was shooting for perfect session player type guitar during that time. And if you look at hip hop (=a big part of LP's influences), a lot of it is based on samples that were sloppily recorded way back and blended with 808's and whatnot. In fact, modern metal is generally a lot more quantized and gridded than modern hip hop is, perversely enough. Those guys pay way more attention to looseness, swing and placement around the beat than us metal heads usually do, who just think the grid is the irrefutable God.

I'm not gonna claim Brad Delson is a genius but I honestly don't think Linkin Park makes production decisions based on laziness. It's probably played that way for a reason. And like I said, I personally like the way it sounds. I mean, Dream Theater playing Master of Puppets does sound incredibly boring for some very valid reasons, and that's why you don't always want perfect palm mutes or whatever in a song.


----------



## HeavyD (May 22, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> Well Linkin Park, along with most of the nu-metal bands, didn't usually go for the clean Petrucci-style playing. That's just _one_ way to play guitar. The loose feel of the "rock" instruments contrasting the gridded hip hop elements etc. is a big part of that whole era's sound in my opinion. Coming off the shoulders of Grunge and Korn and Deftones, no-one was shooting for perfect session player type guitar during that time. And if you look at hip hop (=a big part of LP's influences), a lot of it is based on samples that were sloppily recorded way back and blended with 808's and whatnot. In fact, modern metal is generally a lot more quantized and gridded than modern hip hop is, perversely enough. Those guys pay way more attention to looseness, swing and placement around the beat than us metal heads usually do, who just think the grid is the irrefutable God.
> 
> I'm not gonna claim Brad Delson is a genius but I honestly don't think Linkin Park makes production decisions based on laziness. It's probably played that way for a reason. And like I said, I personally like the way it sounds. I mean, Dream Theater playing Master of Puppets does sound incredibly boring for some very valid reasons, and that's why you don't always want perfect palm mutes or whatever in a song.


Maybe 'clean' isn't the right choice of word. I'm not so keen on strict quantization and heavy editing in modern metal to begin with and you're pretty much preaching to the choir. I feel I haven't communicated what I was getting at clearly so bear with me. For me, that bar that has been set in commercial music practice for inhuman sounding perfection is one of the more depressing aspects to producing music.

To my ears, that part sounds weird, out of place like a string was left ringing out or was flapping against the fretboard or something. Not really what I think of when I imagine a raw, crunchy rock rhythm. I totally get that the beautiful thing about music is that it's subjective and there ought not to be rules about how things should sound and don't think that I have unreasonably high standards for editing because I prefer honest performances any day. That part just stood out to me as not sounding right.

I think part of it is the mystery behind Brad Delson's playing. We may never know even close to the full extent of his abilities (I know you could say that about any guitarist with a catalog but in this case, even less so). I was under the impression that if he isn't a strong lead player as previously demonstrated, he might at least have great rhythm chops and he still very well might do in other styles but Scott Ian, he ain't! I'm not going to take this as any sort of conclusive evidence that he picked up the guitar weeks before LPs formation just to go along for the ride or anything just yet. To be honest I probably won't give it much thought 2 minutes from now.


----------



## Vres (May 23, 2015)

"What a joke. There's a 20 page thread on my guitar forum laughing their ass off at this list"
>my guitar forum
Yeah okay.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 23, 2015)

I keep forgetting that playing guitar is a competition.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (May 23, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I keep forgetting that playing guitar is a competition.



^This.

"Bro, I would totally kick your ass...at guitar."


----------



## sojourner (May 23, 2015)

The most laughable necrobump of all time


----------



## ArtDecade (May 23, 2015)

SeditiousDissent said:


> "Bro, I would totally kick your ass...at guitar."



"I'm not for bro, buddy. Now watch me shred!"


----------

